# Please help identifying this composition



## antron (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, I recorded this piece at the wedding, and i hope i can get some help finding out whats the name of it is. The link is below, the file is only 80Kb small, so it wount hang you.

www.antronx.com/classic.mp3

Thank You


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodness... that's not a long enough clip to determine the composer/composition. It's obviously Baroque, but I need to hear a little bit more. From that short opening it could be Bach, Vivaldi, Handel, or anyone else from 1700-1750. My gut reaction says Bach, but since I don't recognize that beginning melody, I can't really say.


----------



## antron (Nov 14, 2006)

I am sorry for posting a short sample, i didnot realise a longer sample would be needed. The link is the same, with new sample file. Its 1 minute long now, and 470Kb.
www.antronx.com/classic.mp3
Thanks for helping


----------



## dazza dawg (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, I'm not sure but I would say a Bach piece for sure. It sounds similar to the 3rd section of Bach's Harpsichord Concerto in D Major, A French Rondeau.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

It's J S Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No 3 In G. Allegro.

Lynne


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I've got at least 5 different recordings of the Brandenburgs, how did I miss that? You're right, Lynx. Good job.


----------



## antron (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, thanks for helping!


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

You're most welcome, Antron.

Lynne


----------

